
YouTube 500 server error - yonihahasis
https://www.youtube.com/
======
heyyeverybody
Same got weird outage and a minute after the home page worked. NY-US location

------
wavelander
Yup, weird outage.

Reloaded the page multiple times and then finally got to the home page.

------
andreapaiola
yeah, it was 500 for several minutes also from Italy

